# Qu'en est-il (de X) ?



## gvergara

Salut :

Je ne comprends pas la signification de l'expression en gras, vous pouvez me l'expliquer ? Merci d'avance, à tôt

_*Qu'en est-il* au final *du *11 Septembre, point de départ de tout cela ?_
*De " Les arcanes du chaos " par Maxime Chattam*

GØnzãlỠ


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Qu'en est-il de ... ? = où en sommes-nous à propos de ... ? quel est le point actuel sur la question ?

C'est une expression courante, quoiqu'un peu recherchée : expliquer sa formation me semble ardu. 

 - que = pronom interrogatif
 - en = de cela = préposition + pronom démonstratif, se réfère au contexte
 - il est => l'état de la situation
 - de = préposition => introduit l'objet de la recherche


----------



## Calamitintin

A noter l'expression similaire : il *en est* de même pour...(=idem pour).


----------



## itka

On peut dire aussi :
"il en *va* de même pour"... mais là, pas de question possible avec que.

On ne peut que demander : "en va-t-il de même pour...? "


----------



## geve

Un équivalent familier (mais finalement peu courant) de "qu'en est-il" : _*quid*_. _Quid du 11 septembre, au final ?_


----------



## Fidèle

*Qu'en est-il?*

Que signifie cette expression, au juste?  Quelqu'un peut m'éclairer?


----------



## fdemers

Cela signifie : de quoi s'agit-il ?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Cela peut aussi signifier « où en sommes-nous ? », le *en* désignant la même chose que celui de _qu'*en* est-il_ => sur ce sujet, à ce propos. _L'année dernière, il avait été prévu de ... ; *qu'en est-il* aujourd'hui ?_


----------



## Fidèle

Est-ce que, dans certains contextes, "quelle est la situation?" ou "exposez-moi la situation" pourraient aussi rendre le sens?


----------



## fdemers

Oui, Fidèle, tout à fait.


----------



## Hole

Bonjour!

Je ne suis pas sûre si j'ai bien compris cette phrase. Est-ce que c'est quelque chose comme "Quelle est la verité?"

Le contexte: "Depuis l’arrivée du chat domestique dans les pays européens, la fouine est considérée comme un animal “ nuisible ” et puant.
Qu’en est-il en réalité? Sa cohabitation avec l’homme est-elle donc à jamais compromise?"


----------



## Dublabla

Bonjour Hole.
Je pense qu'on pourrait reformuler 'Qu'en est-il en réalité' de cette manière:
: *Quelle est la réelle situation?*

A ma connaisance, 'Qu'en est-il..' fait partie d'une expression tout faite qui 
siginifie la situation, l'état etc.

On va attendre l'explication claire de francophone.


----------



## laughinggull

votre français est très très bon !
en tant que francophone je n'ai rien à ajouter !


----------



## Calamitintin

Qu'en est-il (en réalité) : qu'est-ce qui est vrai, qu'est-ce qui est faux ? Quelle est la véritable situation ?
Cette expression indique que l'on va essayer de ne pas s'arrêter aux préjugés, et qu'on va analyser objectivement (sans parti pris) la situation.


----------



## abuhisham

Bonjour

cette question "Qu'en est-il au juste ?"
cela veut dire "qu'est ce que c'est exactement?"

ou je n'ai pas bien compris?

Merci d'avance de votre éclaircissement


----------



## Maître Capello

Pas exactement. Cela signifie plutôt quelque chose comme _Où en sommes-nous à propos de cela ?_

Quel est le contexte ?


----------



## abuhisham

merci pour votre réponse
voici le contexte

"Le terme recouvre sans doute des pratiques fort disparates, comme il est normal s'agissant d'une discipline nouvelle, encore en pleine constitution, mais il existe une sorte de consensus qui veut que ce nouveau discours sur la traduction concerne au premier chef, voire exclusivement, la traduction littéraire. Qu'en est-il au juste ?"


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce contexte cela signifie : _Est-ce que c'est bien le cas que « ce nouveau discours sur la traduction concerne au premier chef, voire exclusivement, la traduction littéraire » ? _


----------

